# The Great White Whale loses another 500 lbs.



## Timberframed (Sep 18, 2011)

I know...this should have been milled long ago. The ox is slow but the Earth is patient. Have to say I'm proud to admit the saw is performing excellent with a (broke in) Carlton .404 at 10° I'm getting 1/2 a foot a minute in 45" White Ash. Helps to have a beer gut to assist in moving the mill along.View attachment 199441

View attachment 199439
View attachment 199440


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2011)

I like the mill setup. Are there any posts about it?

Looks like a good candidate for a winch setup to pull it along.


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 18, 2011)

I've everything I need for a cable pull and all but with the log laying at 5-7° it isn't much effort to push through. No BS here. 6" a minute taking my time and don't have a need to go any faster. Easy on the saw and chain for that's your workhorse/pardner'. Ripped 60 some feet at 40-50" wide White Ash with the same chain without filing. Guess I was blessed by the wood Gods with good grain on this beast.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Sep 18, 2011)

nice stuff tf. that's some large wood, sounds like your mill times are very good. thanks for the pics!


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics..


----------



## PheasantHunter (Sep 24, 2011)

*Wow that is a big log.*

Nice work. What are you planning to do with the slabs?


----------



## Timberframed (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm going to hurry up and wait for them to air dry then some will be table tops, some will be a radial arm saw bench and one I know of will turn into a pair of divided light doors into our parlor where the fireplace be. On cold Winter nights I can close the doors and keep a lot of the heat in making it near impossible for my wife to stand wearing any bedtime clothing whatsoever!


----------



## jimdad07 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good pics you put on bud. That is a nice setup you have there.


----------

